# Meconopsis Dalemain painting



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Aug 5, 2021)

Orchids (especially slipper orchids) are my main botanical passion, however I also grow a lot of other plants, and I am especially fond of blue Meconopsis. I have collected a few varieties now, and I have recently finished a watercolour painting of Meconopsis 'Dalemain,' which flowered earlier this year. My other varieties are 'Lingholm,' Slieve Donard and 'Susan's Reward.' 

Here is a link to my Facebook page where I post my artwork: Log into Facebook


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 10, 2021)

very pretty


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Aug 13, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> very pretty


Thank you. ☺


----------

